# Bobcat 7753 Purchase



## BigRayDE (Nov 26, 2017)

I found a mid 90's Bobcat 7753 which is the Vertical lift version of the 753. It has 2500 hours and everything works. It doesnt appear to be all beat up. I plan to use it for a year or two then sell it. Is $7000 a good price for that plan?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't mean to sound like a prick, but the machine is over 20 years old at this point.

It sounds like a good plan as long as you can find someone in a few years that wants to give you that much money for a 20+ year old machine...

I am just saying that I have bought 10 year old machines with half the hours for a few grand more, but I guess it has to hit a point somewhere that it cannot go any lower for a running machine??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good machine to buy and use for a couple years, then retire it to being a salt pig for the rest of its days.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a old bobcat 751 with my it’s diesel, it pushes a 8 ft boss plow. I haven’t replaced a part on it in three years besides filters.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I've lso got a 751 easy to work on and very reliable,.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah for some reason it’s a little bullet proof tank. Old Kubota diesel is the best. Thing will start rite up in the middle of the night in the middle of February like nothing....


----------



## BigRayDE (Nov 26, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't mean to sound like a prick, but the machine is over 20 years old at this point.
> 
> It sounds like a good plan as long as you can find someone in a few years that wants to give you that much money for a 20+ year old machine...
> 
> I am just saying that I have bought 10 year old machines with half the hours for a few grand more, but I guess it has to hit a point somewhere that it cannot go any lower for a running machine??


Thank you


----------



## BigRayDE (Nov 26, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Sounds like a good machine to buy and use for a couple years, then retire it to being a salt pig for the rest of its days.


Thank you


----------



## BigRayDE (Nov 26, 2017)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I have a old bobcat 751 with my it's diesel, it pushes a 8 ft boss plow. I haven't replaced a part on it in three years besides filters.


thank you


----------



## BigRayDE (Nov 26, 2017)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Yeah for some reason it's a little bullet proof tank. Old Kubota diesel is the best. Thing will start rite up in the middle of the night in the middle of February like nothing....


thank you


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just make sure you do injectors when you get it. They are a little pricey but those kubota diesels run like new with new injectors


----------



## stodds12 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have one of these young lady’s as well and can attest that she starts right up in the cold. Aside from a new starter, and a fuel shutoff solenoid, it’s been a great little machine. Would I want it as a main unit? Likely not (not saying it couldn’t do the job). But to move snow around, load salt and to have as a backup my 753 has done all I have asked


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah they are sweet little machines, loading dump trucks with heavy material can be sketchy but they are certainly work horses. i had mine on a 2 acre property last year and it maintained it no problem. took some time but got it done


----------



## stodds12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Broncslefty7 said:


> yeah they are sweet little machines, loading dump trucks with heavy material can be sketchy but they are certainly work horses. i had mine on a 2 acre property last year and it maintained it no problem. took some time but got it done


I learned the first year I bought the machine lifting a full heavy wet bucket of snow over the cab on a slight downhill was not the best of ideas haha. Puckered up Real tight


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

where are the pictures...


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Here is mine, has 3200 hours on it.


----------



## stodds12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's mine. 3500 hours.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

my 763


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So... are any of these machines worth $7k if you had to purchase it today?


----------



## stodds12 (Oct 20, 2013)

I’d try to beat him down a bit on price. Seems on the higher side of normal. 

But if the hydros are strong, pins are relatively tight, and runs well doesn’t sound too bad


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> So... are any of these machines worth $7k if you had to purchase it today?


yes and no they never loose their values i paid 6k for that 763.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

stodds12 said:


> I'd try to beat him down a bit on price. Seems on the higher side of normal.
> 
> But if the hydros are strong, pins are relatively tight, and runs well doesn't sound too bad


lets see some pictures


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

xgiovannix12 said:


> yes and no they never loose their values i paid 6k for that 763.


Brand new a 763 was only 6K??? Wish I was around when machines were that cheap... 

Seems you can't touch a new Bobcat for under 40K now a days...


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Brand new a 763 was only 6K??? Wish I was around when machines were that cheap...
> 
> Seems you can't touch a new Bobcat for under 40K now a days...


i just bought this machine a couple months ago


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

xgiovannix12 said:


> i just bought this machine a couple months ago


Never mind, you are missing the point.


----------

